# configure grub2 to see free bsd



## inux (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, I installed freebsd with to slackware and ubuntu 4.10 grub as mbr but now I can not see I configured grub freebsd'd put this on the forum but can not be found


```
title FreeBSD
root (hd0, 4)
chainloader +1
```

The disk is configured as follows: first a hard disk partition ubuntu, swap the second, third and fourth slackware freebsd ni can lend a hand? I do not know how. Hello thanks.


----------



## ahavatar (Sep 30, 2010)

On your Ubuntu that has grub2,

in /etc/grub.d/40_custom file, add

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
	set root=(hd0,4)
	chainloader +1
}
```
and does the following in a shell terminal.

```
$ sudo update-grub
$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
```
Good luck!


----------



## inux (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I solved with your answer thanks again hello.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 1, 2010)

_Hello_ is when you come in, _goodbye_ is when you leave, inux. Don't leave everything to translation services. Ciao.


----------

